
Dominance, narcissism, neuroticism reason for increased profanity in books/posts - bookcelerator
http://www.latimes.com/books/jacketcopy/la-et-jc-profane-books-20170809-story.html
======
bookcelerator
Source of articles analysis:
[http://journals.sagepub.com/doi/10.1177/2158244017723689](http://journals.sagepub.com/doi/10.1177/2158244017723689)

